# Livery yards in or around Newport/Usk/Chepstow area



## HelenBack (11 February 2014)

Can anyone help me with any livery yard recommendations please?

I'm looking around the Newport/Usk/Chepstow areas. I'm keeping my search area quite wide as it seems there aren't that many good yards around and I'm happy to drive a bit further for a decent place.

Ideally I'm looking for assisted DIY or part livery and would like a place with an arena, as close to all year turnout as possible, and some decent hacking. I know that's probably asking quite a lot!

If anybody can help me with any recommendations of places I'd be really grateful as I'm quite new to the area and am struggling to find out where the different yards are.

Thanks.


----------



## mrogers (12 February 2014)

My friend Beth Jenkins has a yard in Magor. Indoor stables with tack room and tea room. Good post and rail grazing, country lane hacking and 10 mins from broomes, but unfortunately no arena at the minute. I think she has a site if you google Waunarw livery


----------



## romulus (18 February 2014)

Try Juliette Evans at Porth-y-Cath at Newchurch.  Brilliant hacking, all year turn out, grass gallop on site and a brilliant outdoor school easy and cheap to hire at neighbouring farm.  Juliette's number is 07776293070


----------



## Des-rocks (27 February 2014)

I've been offered an opportunity to move to a small private yard (3 stables, 10 acres turnout) on a farm at New church on a DIY basis but no-one to share with means my boy would be lonely, also I work shifts so have a rota going where I am for turnout, bring in etc. so would need to be sharing with someone who could do the same kind of arrangement. I currently do mornings one week and evenings the next, then we do the morning a day each at the weekend so we both get a lie-in! The school mentioned in the above post is about 200 yds away and Devauden forest is 2 miles along quiet lanes, there is another wood closer too.
If anyone would be interested in sharing this idyllic place with me send a PM for details


----------



## Ruth17 (12 June 2014)

Hi I'm looking in the same area for grass livery with arena if anyone can help?


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (13 June 2014)

Ruth17 said:



			Hi I'm looking in the same area for grass livery with arena if anyone can help?
		
Click to expand...

There's a small yard just off the Usk road near Caerleon, 24/7 all year turnout, small arena and stables. Other livery's aren't the nicest and it's very much do your own thing but it's cheap and the turnout is the best I found in the area.


----------



## Ruth17 (13 June 2014)

Do you know their contact details?


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (14 June 2014)

Ruth17 said:



			Do you know their contact details?
		
Click to expand...

I'll PM you now


----------



## Ruth17 (15 June 2014)

Thanks I'll give them a call


----------



## Martybrown (21 December 2014)

Would you be able to message me where this is if there happens to be room for 2 horses? Cheers


----------



## Marie79 (11 March 2015)

Hi, can I have contact details to please ?


----------



## _GG_ (11 March 2015)

Des-rocks said:



			I've been offered an opportunity to move to a small private yard (3 stables, 10 acres turnout) on a farm at New church on a DIY basis but no-one to share with means my boy would be lonely, also I work shifts so have a rota going where I am for turnout, bring in etc. so would need to be sharing with someone who could do the same kind of arrangement. I currently do mornings one week and evenings the next, then we do the morning a day each at the weekend so we both get a lie-in! The school mentioned in the above post is about 200 yds away and Devauden forest is 2 miles along quiet lanes, there is another wood closer too.
If anyone would be interested in sharing this idyllic place with me send a PM for details
		
Click to expand...

I miss Devauden. Any of you guys remember a place called Wentwood Riding School? Practically lived there in my early/mid teens. 

Talking of which, if Bob Green still owns it, it is well worth asking about livery there just in case he can offer it. Has a school, lots of lovely turnout and quick and easy access to the forest 

I miss those hacks so so much.


----------



## Marie79 (12 March 2015)

Hi,, have you got the contact details please?


----------

